# Pto Problems



## ford8n47 (Oct 21, 2008)

Have a Cub Cadet 1517. Removed the PTO yesterday to get at the steering gear. Tractor worked fine up until yesterday. When I put the PTO back on and tried to start the tractor, it would not even turn. The dash light showed that the tractor was saying that the PTO is engaged. I tried disconnecting the contacts and the tractor still was saying the PTO was engaged. The only thing I did in removing the PTO was place a file inside the PTO to hold the (I guess the clutch) to prevent it from spinning so I could remove the center bolt. I have even disconnected the battery to "reset" the tractor and I got the same result. ANY help on fixing the PTO or what the hell is wrong with the tractor. Thanks in advance.


----------

